# Celeste no longer shows up



## Kalle (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi, all, I'm reaching out to see if anyone else is having this problem. I've noticed that since the Toy Day update Celeste no longer appears on my island. Tonight is the first shooting stars event since then and even still she's still not here. I've looked around several times, went in and out of buildings to reset the map, restarted my game, and checked back after an hour or so—nothing. I'm not sure what to do aside from ask around if anyone else is experiencing this and then report it to Nintendo. I already missed out on the Capricorn ornament and there haven't even been any shooting stars until the recent Festivale update either. Sad.


----------



## Livia (Jan 30, 2021)

She won’t show up on days when KK is performing, so that’s why you aren’t seeing her tonight. If you know your weather seed, then you can see all the nights when you will have a light meteor shower, which won’t be announced by Isabelle, and Celeste has a chance to show up on those nights too. Light meteor showers are a lot more frequent the the heavy ones, and they happen for me several times a month.

You could also check in the airport section of these forums because people often open their island for visitors when they have Celeste. This would help you get recipes even if you can’t find her on your own island.


----------



## Kalle (Jan 30, 2021)

Either myself or my wife have played every night since the Toy Day update and there haven't been any meteor showers until tonight. I wasn't aware she doesn't show up when K.K. is performing, but it's a shame considering that this is the first in such a long time.

I guess I'll have to jump over to other people's islands more frequently. I just hate the online mechanic because it's so tedious to slog through the text and wait times.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 30, 2021)

I had Celeste a few evenings ago, but I she did _seem_ rarer after Turkey Day. It may just be bad luck?


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 30, 2021)

Celeste isn't guaranteed with every shooting star event and cannot appear on days with K.K.


----------



## Raz (Jan 30, 2021)

I have seen her regularly, like, at least twice a month. Funny enough, Leif and Kicks are the ones who almost never show up on my island. Even Redd comes at least once a month (but he showed up three times since Toy Day) now, after being absent for months.


----------



## Kalle (Jan 30, 2021)

Celeste went from showing up about four or five times per month when I started to rarely to then not at all. You have to admit that not showing up since the Toy Day update is very odd. It means that the game didn't provide a chance to pick up one of the zodiac DIY items.



Jaco said:


> I had Celeste a few evenings ago, but I she did _seem_ rarer after Turkey Day. It may just be bad luck?



It really could be. I recall some people experiencing similar problems back around April and May.



Raz said:


> I have seen her regularly, like, at least twice a month. Funny enough, Leif and Kicks are the ones who almost never show up on my island. Even Redd comes at least once a month (but he showed up three times since Toy Day) now, after being absent for months.



Leif shows up every week on my island. Kicks is at least bi-weekly. Redd for me can be up to three weeks between visits, but is usually bi-weekly. Campers are even more odd. Sometimes they can show up five days apart or an entire month.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jan 30, 2021)

Kalle said:


> Celeste went from showing up about four or five times per month when I started to rarely to then not at all. You have to admit that not showing up since the Toy Day update is very odd. It means that the game didn't provide a chance to pick up one of the zodiac DIY items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the same issue as you do. I don't really see her at all (at least not too often) on my island. If I were to guess at the average at this point it would be like once every five months... Luckily my girlfriend has had her like once every two to three weeks, so I have been able to get recipes from Celeste on my girlfriend's island. It is frustrating though.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 30, 2021)

Kalle said:


> Campers are even more odd. Sometimes they can show up five days apart or an entire month.



Unlike the special NPCs which are guaranteed every 1-2 weeks, campers are left entirely up to RNG, which resets to 0 the day after the last camper, and rises a little day after day, capping at about 20%.


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Jan 30, 2021)

I agree that camper frequency is all over the map.  It feels like meteor showers are less frequent while the aurora are also an evening possibility.  I highly recommend getting your weather seed so you know when the light showers will happen.


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 31, 2021)

Same here, I haven't seen her in over a month.


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 31, 2021)

I used to think she stopped visiting.  I used to check only the beaches.  Then I checked way on top, my highest levels.  She loves the upper cliffs in my town.  She always spawns there now.


----------



## Kalle (Jan 31, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> I used to think she stopped visiting.  I used to check only the beaches.  Then I checked way on top, my highest levels.  She loves the upper cliffs in my town.  She always spawns there now.



Yeah, she actually would spawn in the same third-level area since the summer update.


----------



## Ossiran (Jan 31, 2021)

There's no guarantee she'll even show up a week even if you have stars on a non-K.K. day. You can sometimes go weeks without seeing her.


----------



## Manah (Jan 31, 2021)

I got the Capricorn Ornament, but after that I had plenty of small showers and she never showed up again. I don't think I overlooked her since I'm usually running all over the island with five characters.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 1, 2021)

Manah said:


> I got the Capricorn Ornament, but after that I had plenty of small showers and she never showed up again. I don't think I overlooked her since I'm usually running all over the island with five characters.



Make sure to check any inaccessible cliffs (no matter how small). The NPCs are known to spawn on them.


----------



## RoxasFan25 (Feb 1, 2021)

I gotten all of the DIYS from Celeste so whenever I see her she only gives me Star Fragments and sometimes different rare ones. Other than that there is not much I can do with her.


----------



## Bernice (Feb 3, 2022)

But even I don’t have kk on my island now and I have a meteor shower now I can’t find Celeste too


----------



## Kg1595 (Feb 3, 2022)

I see Celeste quite frequently.  It helps if you use MeteoNook to determine shower nights, to save you some hunting time.  Another suggestion, post 2.0, is to visit Brewster around 6pm-7pm, because Celeste will stop by for coffee prior to going stargazing.


----------



## Ganucci (Feb 3, 2022)

Having read articles about the datamined code and having spoken to some dataminers in the past, this is what I understand.

There are two types of meteor showers, heavy (which Isabelle announces although if another event is going on then Isabelle may not announce it), and light (which Isabelle does not announce). Light meteor showers happen between 7pm and 4am and you'll see meteors pretty randomly, like sometimes three in one hour, none in the next, six in the next hour, etc. *This means you could be playing the game for an hour and not see a single meteor even though there is a light meteor shower that night.* If there is a light meteor shower then Celeste has a chance of showing up. You can have more than one light shower a week, meaning Celeste has a chance to show up on only _one_ of those days. However, Celeste will _always _be there for a heavy meteor shower _unless _KK is performing.

Here's some examples:
*Week 1:* Monday, Tuesday, and Friday there are light meteor showers (meaning they are unannounced)
_^Celeste will appear on only one of these days._
*Week 2:* Monday and Wednesday there are light meteor showers. Thursday is a heavy meteor shower (heavy showers are announced).
_^Celeste is guaranteed to appear during the heavy meteor shower._
*Week 3:* Saturday there is a heavy meteor shower.
_^Celeste will not appear because KK is performing. However, should KK be performing on Sunday due to a Fishing/Bug event, then Celeste will appear on that Saturday. However, however, if a heavy meteor shower is on Sunday and KK is performing on Sunday, then she will not appear._
*Week 4:* Tuesday there is a light shower. Saturday there is a heavy shower.
_^Celeste will not appear because KK is performing. Even though there is a light shower, the game will still try to place her during the heavy shower, but she will not appear. The game will still "think" she did appear though._
*Week 5: *Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday there are light showers.
_^The game will choose only one of these days for Celeste to appear. HOWEVER, if the game chooses Saturday, the same day KK is performing, then you will not see Celeste that week because the game "thinks" she does appear._

As others have said, I highly recommend using Meteonook to discover your weather seed as it makes finding light showers a lot easier.

EDIT: Just confirmed from a ACNH dataminer that it is totally possible to not have any meteorshower in a week. While unlikely, if this happens then Celeste will not show up.


----------



## azurill (Feb 3, 2022)

I have been seeing her more lately. A couple of times I had no idea she was  on my island. The only reason I knew was because she was at Aerobics.


----------



## MostlyClueless (Feb 4, 2022)

I nuked my island and started from scratch back in late November. I've only seen her once, and with rare exceptions I at least play long enough every day to run around and pick up the fossils so I can get that wing of the museum finished.


----------

